# Old messageboard



## Tratain of Tyr (Jan 19, 2002)

Is it possible to look at some of the threads from the old messageboards?


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

I believe it will be, but that they're being boarded up for now because of the resource consumption of having two boards at once...


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

IIRC, Morrus plans to put the old boards back up (eventually) as read-only.

Oh, and BTW, this should be in the Meta forum. This question was already answered there. Check it first to see if your question was already answered!


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Oh, and BTW, this should be in the Meta forum.  *




Are you trying for a moderator's badge GD


----------

